# Gravana/urbanworx Gone!! Closed!



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay website gone and no return on many ph calls. so does ANYONE have contact or where possible to purchase a type w hood that they were selling for the 06 GTO?? AnyINFO??confused please help!! :seeya:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats sux, I've ordered from them in the past. They was just down the road from me and I get my stuff in a day or two.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a muscle car. Your not allowed to be unique.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The website is back up.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I saw that that website was up too, had Urbanworx and the Gravana site too. I tried calling but got the same message i used to get last year, "phone service is down and is being upgraded or serviced". I tried to order a part online, I could not get past the payment step, said user ID not correct or recognized. I have ordered from them before but still think they are no longer in business. Anyone else have any luck?

Russ


----------

